# Seguimento Sul - Maio 2012



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2012 às 09:52)

Chove torrencialmente em Silves! Acordei com um trovão potentissimo!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2012 às 10:05)

WoW!! Que linha de instabilidade brutal acabou de passar por aqui! Depois de ter acordado com um salto, devido ao trovão inesperado, vim ver o radar e os dados do Meteofontes. Este aguaceiro atingiu um rain rate de *230,4mm/h* e rendeu, para já, *8,8mm* em poucos minutos. Não estava à espera...


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Mai 2012 às 10:35)

ecobcg disse:


> WoW!! Que linha de instabilidade brutal acabou de passar por aqui! Depois de ter acordado com um salto, devido ao trovão inesperado, vim ver o radar e os dados do Meteofontes. Este aguaceiro atingiu um rain rate de *230,4mm/h* e rendeu, para já, *8,8mm* em poucos minutos. Não estava à espera...



Pena não haver ninguém a reportar de lagos/Luz ... as imagens de radar por lá prometem.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2012 às 10:55)

O meu irmão reportou agora mesmo queda significativa de granizo, com acumulação na estrada, na zona do Algoz - Silves.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2012 às 11:20)

A manhã de hoje está a ser condicionada pela passagem de uma linha de instabilidade que afecta a *Estremadura, Alentejo e Algarve*, dando origem a aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e possivelmente acompanhados por trovoada e queda de granizo.
Pelas imagens disponíveis é previsível que esta instabilidade se dirija para leste/nordeste, afectando particularmente agora as regiões mais a leste do Alentejo e sotavento do Algarve.

*TROVEJA NO ALGARVE (agora entre Silves e Loulé):* iMap Weather

Radar Extremadura Radar IM


----------



## Agreste (1 Mai 2012 às 11:44)

Aqui por Faro estava uma manhã radiante mas parece que vai começar a chover...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Mai 2012 às 12:33)

ecobcg disse:


> O meu irmão reportou agora mesmo queda significativa de granizo, com acumulação na estrada, na zona do Algoz - Silves.



Aqui no Algoz tivemos meia-hora de chuva intensa e, depois de uma pausa de escassos minutos, voltou nova carga de água...Só esta manhã, já deve ter feito deste 1º de maio o dia mais chuvoso desde novembro passado.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2012 às 12:54)

Máximos da Reflectividade (dBZ) [2012-05-01 11:30h UTC] 





copyright © 2008 IM


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mai 2012 às 13:43)

Agora, parece que vai ser a minha vez, está a escurecer o radar promete, pode passar é ao lado mas promete. Lá vem a chuva estragar os maios na 125.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mai 2012 às 13:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora, parece que vai ser a minha vez, está a escurecer o radar promete, pode passar é ao lado mas promete. Lá vem a chuva estragar os maios na 125.



Ao lado, ela vai mas é como sempre, acertar em cheio em Olhão !!


----------



## amando96 (1 Mai 2012 às 14:00)

Manhã calma, ainda chuviscou um bocado que acumulou 0.2mm.

Mal subi ao telhado para mexer a antena para ver se meto o raio conversor do TDT a funcionar começou a chover moderado. 

2mm acumulados a subir, e mínima de 8.4ºC, máxima até ao momento de 16.6ºC


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mai 2012 às 14:06)

amando96 disse:


> Manhã calma, ainda chuviscou um bocado que acumulou 0.2mm.
> 
> Mal subi ao telhado para mexer a antena para ver se meto o raio conversor do TDT a funcionar começou a chover moderado.
> 
> 2mm acumulados a subir, e mínima de 8.4ºC, máxima até ao momento de 16.6ºC



Ya ... tenho recebido muitas queixas dos clientes relativamente ao TDT, que eu jamais poria, porque jamais pagaria (teria que comprar um aparelho + antena) um Serviço Digital Terrestre com somente 4 canais, enquanto em Espanha têm mais de 20 canais.
Os mesmo lobbys fabricantes de novelas com mão também nisto.
Não mete-se "Televisão Paga", para não fazer publicidade, ficava ás escuras pois os canais portugueses na forma que funcionam são lixo... e não estava interessado.


FIM de OFF_TOPIC:
--------
Voltando ao tópico começou agora a chover intensamente mas vai atingir em cheio é a zona do Algarvio como sempre !!


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mai 2012 às 14:07)




----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2012 às 14:16)

Por aqui pela manhã choveu intensamente também durante alguns minutos, com um acumulado de 4,5mm.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2012 às 14:47)

Após a passagem de uma primeira linha de instabilidade sobre as regiões do sul, formou-se uma nova linha de instabilidade que vai atravessar novamente o Alentejo de oeste a este (melhor dizendo, progredindo para nordeste) ... tempo muito instável, com aguaceiros e destaque também para o vento moderado, com rajadas de sudoeste.

Estremoz = aguaceiros moderados entre as 12h00 e as 13h00 ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mai 2012 às 14:58)

Por aqui, já parou a chuva, acumulei 4 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2012 às 15:08)

Por aqui está agora o céu carregado a Oeste. 11,5ºC com o vento a intensificar-se ligeiramente. 84% HR. 1013,5 hPa a descer rapidamente.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2012 às 15:53)

Por aqui o sol vai brilhando, com vento fraco a moderado de SSE e temperatura nos 16,8ºC. O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *10,6mm*.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Mai 2012 às 15:56)

Aguaceiros, por vezes forte.
Precipitação acumulada até ao momento 1,2mm


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2012 às 19:43)

Estremoz: finalmente reina a calmia, depois de vários aguaceiros moderados ao longo da tarde. O vento, que chegou a ser moderado com rajadas fortes, tornou-se agora calmo.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2012 às 23:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,5 ºC (11h00)
Temperatura mínima = 7,2 ºC (04h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*A tarde decorreu quase sempre com aguaceiros moderados* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,5 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mai 2012 às 23:58)

Boa noite,

Na serra do caldeirão onde tive o dia praticamente todo, houve muita chuva na parte da manhã, desde as 10h até quase às 14h, acompanhada de alguma trovoada bem audível. O acumulado foi de certeza bem interessante com alguma água a chegar às inúmeras linhas de água existentes pela serra.
Foi uma excelente manhã de chuva de chuva como à muito não via!
Depois pela tarde o tempo melhorou bastante com algum sol para animar a festa, mas sempre com bastantes nuvens no céu.


----------



## amando96 (2 Mai 2012 às 09:53)

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos 5mm, hoje tenho 3mm...

Mínima de 11.2ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mai 2012 às 10:59)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui tempo chuvoso (chove por vezes moderadamente por curtos periodos), completamente invernil, com algum vento á mistura.

Manha Amena...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2012 às 11:07)

Por aqui também têm caído alguns aguaceiros e neste momento chove moderado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mai 2012 às 11:47)

Neste momento já não chove, e as abertas avizinham-se... a ver se entra um pouco de sol para ajudar ao desenvolvimento das celulas.

Calor precisa-se!


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2012 às 12:58)

Por aqui o céu começa a limpar um pouco. Em Lagoa os aguaceiros moderados a fortes, foram frequentes esta manhã, mas parece que a precipitação caiu toda daqui de Lagoa para Este, visto só ter acumulado 1mm no Sitio das Fontes. 

O valor registado na estação da Quinta do Barranco, Algoz, parece-me mais de acordo com o que choveu aqui em Lagoa, com 6,9mm acumulados.


----------



## Jodamensil (2 Mai 2012 às 13:20)

Reporto de albufeira um enorme aguaceiro que caiu nos ultimos minutos que deve ter tido um grande rain rate. Digam meuma coisaos mais entendidos. Como sera a tarde de hoje por portimao/ albufeira? E o dia de amanha? Alguem me pode dar essa ajudinha?


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2012 às 13:54)

Jodamensil disse:


> Reporto de albufeira um enorme aguaceiro que caiu nos ultimos minutos que deve ter tido um grande rain rate. Digam meuma coisaos mais entendidos. Como sera a tarde de hoje por portimao/ albufeira? E o dia de amanha? Alguem me pode dar essa ajudinha?



Ainda há pouco, no Sitio das Fontes, o rain rate registado foi de cerca de *145 mm/h*... nada mau. Aí em Albufeira será dificil dizer... Neste momento mais um aguaceiro forte aqui em Lagoa.


----------



## amando96 (2 Mai 2012 às 17:34)

Está a dar-lhe bem 

10.2mm e a subir.


----------



## Jodamensil (2 Mai 2012 às 19:02)

Pessoal sera que alguem me pode fazer uma previsao para o dia de amanha na zona do algarve? Mais propriamente albufeira ou portimao?


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2012 às 23:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (13h06)
Temperatura mínima = 8,7 ºC (06h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Um dia de muita chuva, especialmente a partir do meio - dia* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,5 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mai 2012 às 23:31)

Boa noite,

Por aqui está uma noite de muita precipitação moderada contínua com periodos de forte. Há uma linha de instabilidade  nas serras no Algarve central que teima em não deixar a zona. Esta advecção de sul com muita humidade nos niveis baixos é propícia a bons acumulados nas serras do barrocal, Caldeirão e Monchique.
Vmaos ver se contínua pela noite dentro com novas linhas de instabilidade a foramrem-se durante a noite/madrugada.

A respeito da pergunta do Jodamensil, penso que amanhã os aguaceiros irão continuar mas não tão intensos como hoje e com boas abertas pelo meio.
Nas zonas que referiste de Albufeira e Portimão, zonas do litoral portanto, nestas situações costumam sair quase sempre beneficiadas, com menos chuva que as zonas serranas do interior. Ainda assim conta sempre com alguns aguaceiros para o dia de amanhã mas que com o sol a aparecer, e que nesta altura já se encontra quente, dá sempre uma sensação térmica agradável. Hoje por exemplo esteve um dia bastante bom na região de Vilamoura, com muito menos chuva que Loulé e boas abertas com o nosso amigo sol bem quentinho.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mai 2012 às 23:33)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal sera que alguem me pode fazer uma previsao para o dia de amanha na zona do algarve? Mais propriamente albufeira ou portimao?



A respeito da pergunta do Jodamensil, penso que amanhã os aguaceiros irão continuar mas não tão intensos como hoje e com boas abertas pelo meio.
Nas zonas que referiste de Albufeira e Portimão, zonas do litoral portanto, nestas situações costumam sair quase sempre beneficiadas, com menos chuva que as zonas serranas do interior. Ainda assim conta sempre com alguns aguaceiros para o dia de amanhã mas que com o sol a aparecer, e que nesta altura já se encontra quente, dá sempre uma sensação térmica agradável. Hoje por exemplo esteve um dia bastante bom na região de Vilamoura, com muito menos chuva que Loulé e boas abertas com o nosso amigo sol bem quentinho.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Mai 2012 às 08:30)

Por aqui uns fantásticos 8mm este mês.
Venha o calor...


----------



## GabKoost (3 Mai 2012 às 08:40)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Por aqui uns fantásticos 8mm este mês.
> Venha o calor...




Que país pequeno e ambíguo ese!

Por aqui, na última hora e meia, vamos em + de 20mm. Pensava que hoje todo o país iria beneficiar da chuva mas esta manhã não foi nada democrática.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mai 2012 às 10:50)

GabKoost disse:


> Que país pequeno e ambíguo ese!
> 
> Por aqui, na última hora e meia, vamos em + de 20mm. Pensava que hoje todo o país iria beneficiar da chuva mas esta manhã não foi nada democrática.



Pois por exemplo aqui em Loulé tem chovido bastante desde à 3 dias para cá e esta noite/madrugada então nem sem fala mas se formos uns km's mais para baixo na direcção do litoral nem metade do acumulado daqui deve ter.  Na minha Quinta a 8km de Loulé para Sul, ontem nem molhou debaixo das árvores e aqui em Loulé chovia a potes. Enfim são eventos muito aleatórios!

Por aqui depois de uma noite/madrugada de muita chuva e alguma trovoada o céu permanece agora muito nublado e sem chuva há algum tempo.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mai 2012 às 13:18)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois por exemplo aqui em Loulé tem chovido bastante desde à 3 dias para cá e esta noite/madrugada então nem sem fala mas se formos uns km's mais para baixo na direcção do litoral nem metade do acumulado daqui deve ter.  Na minha Quinta a 8km de Loulé para Sul, ontem nem molhou debaixo das árvores e aqui em Loulé chovia a potes. Enfim são eventos muito aleatórios!
> 
> Por aqui depois de uma noite/madrugada de muita chuva e alguma trovoada o céu permanece agora muito nublado e sem chuva há algum tempo.



Chuva? Trovoada?

Aqui nem caiu pinga e pelo jeito a torneira fechou ....


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mai 2012 às 13:50)

O radar está algo sinistro para Norte daqui. A imagem das 12:30 UTC mostra um pontinho vermelho e está extremamente negro. Não descarto um fenómeno mais severo.
Aqui, estou com um braço da célula. Chove com vento.


----------



## amando96 (3 Mai 2012 às 14:04)

Ontem acabei o dia com 17mm, hoje já tenho mais 5.7mm.

Temperatura nos 18.1ºC, quem sabe, talvez o calor extra ajude na convecção


----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2012 às 14:23)

O turismo do algarve tem 82,2mm desde 2012. Descontando 7mm de fevereiro ficamos com 75mm desde o final do mês de março até agora.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mai 2012 às 14:41)

Agreste disse:


> O turismo do algarve tem 82,2mm desde 2012. Descontando 7mm de fevereiro ficamos com 75mm desde o final do mês de março até agora.



E Janeiro ficou a zero ???


----------



## camrov8 (3 Mai 2012 às 17:57)

alguém sentio o sismo


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mai 2012 às 18:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Chuva? Trovoada?
> 
> Aqui nem caiu pinga e pelo jeito a torneira fechou ....



Aurélio neste evento o interior Algarvio(algumas zonas) estão a dar 10 a 0 ao litoral. Eu próprio já referenciei isso aqui, pena é não ter dados concretos da precipitação que o demonstrem. Ainda assim do mal ou menos parece que sempre deu para uma rega nas regiões do litoral.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mai 2012 às 18:41)

Há cerca de 1h a norte no centro da cidade chovia bem forte, inundou tudo bem depressa 

12,9ºC 95% HR. Apenas 6,9mm acumulados aqui devido a falhas da estação. O acumulado deve rondar os 11mm.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mai 2012 às 18:47)

Em relação ao Algarve parece que a região de Monchique foi a mais beneficiada no dia de hoje. Analisando as imagens de radar há sempre manchas de instabilidade nessa zona desde o meio dia mais ou menos.
Agora parece que vem aí uma linha de instabilidade que cruzará o Algarve de lés a lés. A ver vamos se somamos mais uns trocos.


----------



## cornudo (3 Mai 2012 às 18:53)

camrov8 disse:


> alguém sentio o sismo



foi sentido um sismo de 3,7 na zona de olhão sem danos pessoais nem materiais e outro mais pequeno de seguida perto das 16h.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Mai 2012 às 19:56)

trovoadas disse:


> Em relação ao Algarve parece que a região de Monchique foi a mais beneficiada no dia de hoje. Analisando as imagens de radar há sempre manchas de instabilidade nessa zona desde o meio dia mais ou menos.
> Agora parece que vem aí uma linha de instabilidade que cruzará o Algarve de lés a lés. A ver vamos se somamos mais uns trocos.



Confirmo que, daqui do Algoz, foi visível essa precipitação sobre Monchique praticamente desde a hora de almoço.
Neste momento *chove torrencialmente* por aqui, esperemos que esta linha de instabilidade chegue ao Sotavento. Nestes 15 min. parece-me já ter chovido mais do que ontem e eu que já tinha dado o dia de hoje por perdido, no que a precipitação diz respeito...


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mai 2012 às 20:21)

Depois de ter passado todo o dia com o sol a brilhar, mas com o horizonte a Norte de Lagoa sempre bem carregado, acabou por cair um bom aguaceiro ainda há pouco aqui nesta zona, que permitiu mais *4,8mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. Essa linha de instabilidade dirige-se agora para E-NE.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Mai 2012 às 20:26)

Enquanto escrevia o comentário anterior, não reparei que tinha água quase a entrar-me para a sala. Por vezes, esquecemo-nos que as portas, mesmo modernas, não são estanques...

Que grande carga de água, foram pouco mais de 20 min. de chuva torrencial. A célula já passou e dirige-se para leste a toda a velocidade...


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mai 2012 às 20:46)

Está a passar pela serra a Norte. Parece que o litoral no sotavento não vai ver nada!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2012 às 22:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,8 ºC (11h57)
Temperatura mínima = 11,7 ºC (06h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Tarde de aguaceiros moderados. *

*Atençao ao Algarve com previsão de mais chuva na noite de Sábado para Domingo; situação a seguir na previsão de modelos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,5 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## sielwolf (3 Mai 2012 às 22:46)

12,4 mm acumulados hoje em Monchique


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2012 às 00:48)

Muitas células convectivas a surgirem um pouco por todo o Alentejo:

Radar IM

Rainfall Radar Spain

Radar EXTREMADURA


----------



## pax_julia (4 Mai 2012 às 02:59)

Autentico diluvio desde as 23h por Beja, muita chuva, muitos lençois de agua. Uns fresquinhos 12graus. Zero trovoadas. Vento moderado de S SO


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mai 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

Por aqui foi uma noite/madrugada calmas e sem chuva. A pouca instabilidade que tem passado pelo Algarve passa a Norte pelas serras. 
Melhor sorte tem tido o Baixo Alentejo e Alto Alentejo com boas linhas de instabilidade a atravessarem a região durante toda a madrugada.
Para aqui é esperar pelo dia de amanhã a ver que surpresas poderemos ter. A frente que nos irá afectar no dia de amanhã parece já se estar a formar.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mai 2012 às 10:23)

sielwolf disse:


> 12,4 mm acumulados hoje em Monchique



Bom acumulado ainda que pelas imagens de radar do dia de ontem julguei que tivesse chovido mais por essa zona. Deve ter caído mais a Norte/Nordeste da serra.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (4 Mai 2012 às 13:23)

Em Évora ontem à noite caiu um bom aguaceiro entre as 23h e 0h.

Depois acalmou e quando me deitei, pela 1h, chovia moderadamente.

A noite e a manhã de hoje foram marcadas por aguaceiros moderados a fortes, mas de curta duração. No máximo 10 20 minutos.  Mas que devem render bem em termos de rain rate, já que a intensidade é quanto baste para deixar as ruas já bem alagadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mai 2012 às 16:21)

Por aqui vento forte com rajadas em intensificação desde de manhã com rajada máxima de *60,2 km/h* há minutos.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2012 às 19:28)

Estremoz: Tarde com alguns períodos de céu muito nublado; destaque especial para o vento, que temsido moderado com rajadas de sul/sudoeste.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mai 2012 às 21:03)

Noite chuvosa em perspectiva. Aliás já começou.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Mai 2012 às 21:09)

Agreste disse:


> Noite chuvosa em perspectiva. Aliás já começou.



Exacto, e vendo algumas células em mar neste momento bem jeitosas diria que se elas chegarem à costa alentejana ou algarvia não é de descartar eventuais inundações durante a madrugada!!!! Chuva não vai faltar na zona sul que bem precisa. O norte está ao vosso lado para seguir essa situação....

Boa noite a todos....


----------



## dASk (4 Mai 2012 às 21:14)

É verdade bem que ja merecem uma chuvinha como deve de ser. Ainda quero ver a minha ribeira do vascão a correr este mês  Pena é que prá semana as temperaturas altas que se prevêem começem a evaporar em massa esta água preciosa...


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mai 2012 às 22:50)

dASk disse:


> É verdade bem que ja merecem uma chuvinha como deve de ser. Ainda quero ver a minha ribeira do vascão a correr este mês  Pena é que prá semana as temperaturas altas que se prevêem começem a evaporar em massa esta água preciosa...



Há zonas na serra onde tem chovido bastante desde 1 Maio. Se esta noite chover bem e de forma generalizada ainda é possível que chegue boa água às ribeiras.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mai 2012 às 23:05)

Agreste disse:


> Noite chuvosa em perspectiva. Aliás já começou.



Não sei, mas parece-me que o grosso da precipitação vai ficar no mar, ou então vai para o Alentejo. Pelo radar, aquela mancha de precipitação, que vinha compacta a W de Sagres ao início da noite,, dividiu-se em duas, uma já vai a caminho do Alentejo, e a outra está com tendência de passar a rasar o litoral do Algarve, com a maior precipitação a ficar no mar...


----------



## amando96 (4 Mai 2012 às 23:10)

A ribeira de Alportel ontem levava alguma água, foi o suficiente para não atravessar de bicicleta... 

Por aqui foi um dia bastante monótono, ainda senti umas pingas de chuva mas foi mesmo só residual, máxima de 19.3ºC e mínima de 13.7ºC


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2012 às 23:26)

Pelo satelite diria que temos um sistema um pouco mais intenso do que o modelado pelos modelos.
Parece começar a haver alguma circulação a SW de Sagres, com algumas celulas embebidas...os modelos previam uma baixa mesoescalar a forma-se, mas mais durante a madrugada, e ao que parece a coisa vai adientada.

Poderá ser uma noite de chuva, por vezes forte já que as celulas estão a crescer num ambiente com muita agua precipitavel disponivel..

No que toca a convecção severa, não há nada que possa suportar qualquer organização significativa das células convectivas....pelo que  a questão a por-se é somente a hipotese de ocorrerem algumas inundações, especialmente em meio urbano.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mai 2012 às 23:51)

Dia com alguma chuva pela madrugada e de manhã, tendo 6,9mm acumulados. A partir da manhã o vento foi-se intensificando, atingindo um pico de *60,2 km/h* de WSW ás 16:15, depois acalmando e fortalecendo de novo ao fim da tarde devido à frente de rajada de uma célula.

Máxima de 17,1ºC
Mínima de 10,2ºC

Sigo com 10,6ºC e 93% HR. Vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2012 às 00:01)

Estremoz (ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 19,1 ºC (15h58)
Temperatura mínima = 10,2 ºC (05h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Tarde com vento moderado a forte; aguaceiros ao início da noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *19,1 ºC* (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2012 às 01:31)

*Avisos meteorológicos válidos para hoje:*






Fonte: Meteoalarm

Weather warnings: FARO e BEJA valid from 05.05.2012 02:00 CET Until 05.05.2012 10:59 CET Rain  Awareness Level: Yellow  Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2012 às 03:10)

Estremoz: chove com grande intensidade acerca de meia - hora ...  

O radar de Extremadura aponta para precitação forte ao longo da margem esquerda do Guadiana.






Espero que estas fortes chuvas não tragam inundações repentinas ...


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mai 2012 às 07:27)

Bom dia,

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado mas parece que tá no fim. Mais uma vez   ficamos com os trocos e parece que a madrugada foi calma em termos de precipitação para estes lados.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mai 2012 às 07:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado mas parece que tá no fim. Mais uma vez   ficamos com os trocos e parece que a madrugada foi calma em termos de precipitação para estes lados.



Pois em Faro apenas choveu agora ao inicio da manhã e de forma muito fraca .... mais um fiasco para estes lados !!
Ao menos já não estamos em seca extrema apenas em severa, e provavelmente assim ficaremos.
No Norte e Centro e bastante provável que tenha uma forte diminuição !!


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mai 2012 às 08:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois em Faro apenas choveu agora ao inicio da manhã e de forma muito fraca .... mais um fiasco para estes lados !!
> Ao menos já não estamos em seca extrema apenas em severa, e provavelmente assim ficaremos.
> No Norte e Centro e bastante provável que tenha uma forte diminuição !!



Vá lá ainda passou dos 100mm em 4 meses e pouco
Bom ao menos já se fez justiça...lá é uma zona de chuva aqui é uma zona habituada a seca. Um ano com 300 mm aqui é perfeitamente normal.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mai 2012 às 10:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Não sei, mas parece-me que o grosso da precipitação vai ficar no mar, ou então vai para o Alentejo. Pelo radar, aquela mancha de precipitação, que vinha compacta a W de Sagres ao início da noite,, dividiu-se em duas, uma já vai a caminho do Alentejo, e a outra está com tendência de passar a rasar o litoral do Algarve, com a maior precipitação a ficar no mar...



Bom dia,

Tal como tinha afirmado ao final da noite, o grosso da precipitação acabou por "fugir" para o Alentejo e por ficar no mar, tendo o Algarve apanhado apenas com precipitação mais fraca. No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado foi de *3,8mm* e em Silves foi de *4mm*.

Neste momento, o céu está parcialmente nublado, sigo com 18,3ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mai 2012 às 11:30)

Até na Andaluzia chove mais do que no Algarve! Grande carga de água está a entrar ali por cima de Gibraltar e no geral para lá da fronteira choveu bem mais do que aqui.
As vezes que vi chover mais aqui nunca estava previsto...não deixa de ser curioso. Acho que os modelos não se dão lá muito bem aqui com este cantinho!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mai 2012 às 12:54)

Boas, por aqui, noite de alguns aguaceiros fortes ou mesmo torrenciais. Por volta das 1h40m foi mesmo o dilúvio tive 5 mm em apenas 10 minutos, durante a noite volta e meia caía com cada peso de água.

Ou seja, Maio está praticamente na média em Olhão, levo 19 mm acumulados este mês e hoje levo 13 mm acumulados. 

Se o Minho é o penico de Portugal, Olhão nesta Primavera é o penico do Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mai 2012 às 14:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, noite de alguns aguaceiros fortes ou mesmo torrenciais. Por volta das 1h40m foi mesmo o dilúvio tive 5 mm em apenas 10 minutos, durante a noite volta e meia caía com cada peso de água.
> 
> Ou seja, Maio está praticamente na média em Olhão, levo 19 mm acumulados este mês e hoje levo 13 mm acumulados.
> 
> Se o Minho é o penico de Portugal, Olhão nesta Primavera é o penico do Algarve.



Bahhh .... a essa hora estava eu acordado e nem sequer chovia, do mesmo modo que em Faro creio que mais ou menos a essa hora registou 0,5 mm ou foi lá pras 5 manhã, não me lembro agora ....
Sinceramente parece que vai tudo rumar a Olhão nos ultimos tempos ... já o resto do Algarve !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Mai 2012 às 14:33)

Precipitação acumulada este noite em Serpa - 9,6mm
Este mês -23mm


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Mai 2012 às 14:39)

Em Évora, o inicio da noite e noite foi marcada por aguaceiros de intensidade moderada a MUITO forte, caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 3h que era de uma intensidade estúpida...  

Imagino o Rain rate. Não sei quanto acumulou durante a noite. 

A manhã foi de céu muito nublado, mas o sol já começa a espreitar.

Alguém viu o que passou pela zona de Cádiz? Pelo radar do IM de Loulé, foi uma carga jeitosa.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2012 às 15:02)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Em Évora, o inicio da noite e noite foi marcada por aguaceiros de intensidade moderada a MUITO forte, caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 3h que era de uma intensidade estúpida...




Exactamente; também aqui em Estremoz tivemos cerca de 45 minutos de chuva, por vezes muito forte (entre as 02h45 e as 03h30), com água por todo o lado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mai 2012 às 15:52)

Mais um valente aguaceiro que rendeu mais 4 mm.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2012 às 15:52)

Haverá notícias de Tavira-Vila Real-Castro Marim? Tivemos um breve aguaceiro por aqui...


----------



## Sanxito (5 Mai 2012 às 17:25)

Boa tarde.
Aqui pelo Arealao a cerca de 20 km de Santiago do Cacém para o interior registei os seguintes valores.

Min: 12.8 _ 3h28
Max: 19.0 _ 14h51
Acumulei 7.4 mm durante a noite e manhã. O vento atingiu os 27 km/h ao início da tarde.
Por agora registo 18 graus de temperatura e vento médio de 16 km/h WNW.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mai 2012 às 18:58)

Céu bem negro a sul. A qualidade da foto não é muito boa mas é o que se arranja com um telemóvel


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2012 às 19:35)

Sucessivas linhas de instabilidade formam-se e cruzam o Alto Alentejo para leste, dando origem a tempo muito instável, com aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mai 2012 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado agora ao final da tarde. 

Máxima: 20.4ºC
mínima: 11.8ºC
atual. 18.6ºC

Precipitação: 17 mm


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2012 às 23:58)

Estremoz (ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 20,6 ºC (14h38)
Temperatura mínima = 10,2 ºC (05h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*A madrugada foi parcialmente de chuva intensa  o dia apresentou-se melhor, com mais calor e, finalmente, o final da tarde trouxe muita nebulosidade e aguaceiros dispersos, embora não tenha ocorrido precipitação na cidade.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *20,6 ºC* (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mai 2012 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,

Hoje já um dia bastante melhor com céu pouco nublado e bastante sol. A temperatura ainda está amena a rasar os 20ºc e se calhar nem os atingindo ainda.
Parece que ainda vamos ter mais 2 dias de algumas nuvens, com alguma humidade e temperaturas ainda baixas para a época. 
A partir de Quarta as temperaturas começam a subir em flecha e passamos para um cenário mais de Verão, ao que parece


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mai 2012 às 15:46)

Já cheguei aos 24,1ºC
venham os 36ºC


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2012 às 18:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Já cheguei aos 24,1ºC
> venham os 36ºC



E quando vais perder um pouco do teu tempo a construir um RS ? Ficaríamos todos a ganhar, tu, nós e a meteorologia, e poupávamos muitas discussões e polémicas no próximo Verão. Não dá muito trabalho nem é caro construir um:

 Construção Radiation Shield ou Abrigo (faça você mesmo)


----------



## amando96 (6 Mai 2012 às 19:41)

Eu registei de máxima 20.3ºC, Faro registou 20.2ºC, o RS que tenho também é homemade, funciona.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2012 às 21:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,5 ºC (14h08)
Temperatura mínima = 9,3 ºC (05h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *21,5 ºC* (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mai 2012 às 13:31)

Céu muito nublado com 23,2ºC ,muito abafado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Mai 2012 às 14:47)

Agreste disse:


> Haverá notícias de Tavira-Vila Real-Castro Marim? Tivemos um breve aguaceiro por aqui...



Boas,

Foi um dia memorável, e esse aguaceiro trazia pedra á mistura... Desenvolvimento vertical brutal e muito rapido...

Nesse dia mais á tarde presenciei 'montes' de funnels como nunca tinha visto na minha vida... e depois a 'cereja em cima do bolo' - uma tromba d'agua na baia de Monte Gordo...

Ainda vou editar as fotos, pois foi um dia em cheio!!

Bela caçada!!


----------



## Agreste (7 Mai 2012 às 15:26)

Dia agradável de primavera. Muito sol da parte da manhã. Algumas nuvens altas da parte da tarde.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Mai 2012 às 17:06)

Alguem pode-me ajudar a identificar esta nuvem em especie de tambor?






05/05/2012


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2012 às 17:21)

Boas, hoje por aqui choveu moderadamente e constantemente. 10,5mm acumulados. 
Nem parece que amanhã já estou á espera de 23ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2012 às 18:21)

Estremoz: quase toda a tarde sempre a chover ...


----------



## Agreste (7 Mai 2012 às 22:20)

Não consigo identificar nenhuma nuvem especial na foto. Lá à frente no princípio do manto de nuvens há umas por debaixo mas são normais.


----------



## Agreste (7 Mai 2012 às 22:39)

Alguma expetativa pelo regresso das noites tropicais ao Algarve já nesta sexta-feira. Vila Real e Tavira aguardam 23/24ºC de mínima para o fim de semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2012 às 22:58)

Agreste disse:


> Alguma expetativa pelo regresso das noites tropicais ao Algarve já nesta sexta-feira. Vila Real e Tavira aguardam 23/24ºC de mínima para o fim de semana.



Não acredito nessas temperaturas, nem acredito em noites tropicais, o IM coloca na sua previsão, mas vendo a AEMET para Ayamonte a mínima é de 17ºC/18ºC, o Foreca igual, acredito em mínimas de 17ºC/18ºC agora em noites tropicais não acredito mesmo.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2012 às 23:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (14h01)
Temperatura mínima = 12,1 ºC (04h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Muitas horas de chuva entre o fraco e o moderado * 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 21,5 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mai 2012 às 07:41)

já 16,4ºC


----------



## Agreste (8 Mai 2012 às 12:54)

A estimativa rápida suavizou as mínimas embora todas tropicais no fim de semana e para Faro coloca 33ºC de máxima no Domingo. Deve ser o habitual pico de calor ao final da tarde.

Também aponta para 34-35ºC no vale do Guadiana.


----------



## lsalvador (8 Mai 2012 às 13:01)

O mapa do WUnderground diz tudo.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mai 2012 às 15:08)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a tarde vai aquecendo, seguindo já com *25,2ºC* neste momento. O vento está fraco de WNW.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Mai 2012 às 15:54)

V.R.S.A.

Depois de uma max de 25.3ºC, conto agora com 23.9ºC e com ceu coberto de nuvens altas o que permitio esta pequena descida!

Está abafado o tempo!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mai 2012 às 16:56)

Por cá a  máxima subiu aos *25,8ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com 22,1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2012 às 22:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,7 ºC (17h14)
Temperatura mínima = 14,4 ºC (07h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*O dia de hoje fica marcado pela acentuada subida da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,7 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2012 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite com mínima de *15,3ºC*, sigo já com *23,2ºC* e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mai 2012 às 11:11)

Bem passamos do "Inverno" para o Verão! 
Será caso para perguntar onde está a Primavera?
Temperaturas bem elevadas logo ao inicío da manhã. Será talvez pela ausência de vento que fez com que as temperaturas disparassem logo cedo.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2012 às 11:12)

São 11 da manhã e já sigo com nova máxima do ano, com *27,7ºC* neste momento. O dia promete ser bem quente por cá...


----------



## amando96 (9 Mai 2012 às 12:53)

trovoadas disse:


> Bem passamos do "Inverno" para o Verão!
> Será caso para perguntar onde está a Primavera?
> Temperaturas bem elevadas logo ao inicío da manhã. Será talvez pela ausência de vento que fez com que as temperaturas disparassem logo cedo.




Se as temperaturas não aumentassem tão rapidamente não aparentava estar tanto calor, ora passa de máximas de 16-18ºC logo para bem acima dos 20ºC... se fosse gradual era bem mais confortável.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2012 às 14:02)

A máxima por aqui já chegou aos *29,8ºC*! 
Neste momento o vento rodou para ESE, fraco a moderado, e a temperatura está nos 28,9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mai 2012 às 14:46)

Por aqui 26,8ºC. Finalmente!  Vento moderado.


----------



## Agreste (9 Mai 2012 às 15:53)

29,9ºC oficiais embora no turismo do algarve um pouco menos - 28,7ºC.


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2012 às 16:28)

Para já no sotavento, grosso modo, a Primavera climatológica termina dentro da média, atendendo à normal 71-2000. Eis os dados da estação do CCV de Tavira: 

Março-51.8 mm
Abril-31.7 mm
Maio-33.1 mm

A não ser que haja algum evento extraordinário no final do mês, este panorama já não se alterará. 

Quanto ao ano hidrológico. O acumulado total, até agora, continua inferior a 300 mm. A média para Tavira aproxima-se dos 600 mm. Portanto, e para já,  ano é *muito seco*. Tendo em conta que em breve terá início o Verão climatológico, que no litoral do sotavento dura cerca de 5 meses, pode-se considerar que o ano hidrológico está quase feito e foi um desastre para os aquíferos, ecossistemas, cursos de água e agricultura.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2012 às 16:57)

Boas,

V.R.S.A. 

Max:  31.2ºC sem vento... É a max do ano até agora!! a contrastar a min do ano de -1.8ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2012 às 17:33)

V.R.S.A.

30.1ºC

Parece que vem a primeira noite tropical a caminho!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2012 às 17:48)

De acordo com o IM, a Amareleja ás 15h tinha 33ºC !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2012 às 18:28)

V.R.S.A.

Temperatura continua elevada para altura do dia... 29.0ºC

Está um braseiro a nivel de sensação termica! Foi muito derrepente!! 

Até cheira a creme bronseador vindo da praia  

Alguns Bikinis!!  caso para dizer aos vizinhos foristas algarvios: (visto que estou a bulir)


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mai 2012 às 18:51)

Cheira-me que esta noite vai ser a primeira de inferno. 29,0ºC actuais e é a máxima. Vento nulo a fraco.


----------



## pax_julia (9 Mai 2012 às 19:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Cheira-me que esta noite vai ser a primeira de inferno. 29,0ºC actuais e é a máxima. Vento nulo a fraco.



Sim, concordo! Portalegre é bem conhecida pelas suas minimas elevadas! Por aqui o cenário não é muito diferente. Já se nota alguma nebulosidade alta timida e a maxima por aqui foi às 16h: 31ºC  a HR, essa tem rondado rondou os 35 a 40%.

temp actual 30ºC


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2012 às 22:00)

Neste momento, às 22h, tenho 19,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com vento muito fraco de ENE e 75% de humidade.


----------



## Agreste (9 Mai 2012 às 22:26)

Não seremos tropicais esta noite por pouco...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2012 às 22:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,6 ºC (17h09)
Temperatura mínima = 13,4 ºC (06h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*A noite segue tropical.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *28,6 ºC* (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2012 às 08:54)

Bom dia

Seria bastante interessante que o pessoal do Alentejo partilhasse as suas temperaturas máximas destes dias, digo desde ontem até terça/quarta, talvez...


----------



## ecobcg (10 Mai 2012 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a noite esteve longe de ser tropical, com a mínima a descer aos *13,6ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE e temperatura nos 21,2ºC.


----------



## Agreste (10 Mai 2012 às 09:16)

Em Faro acabou por ser tropical. Acima dos 21ºC







Estamos com vento levante que não deixa disparar a temperatura mas assim que a manhã avance e o vento acalme, as temperaturas vão disparar.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Mai 2012 às 11:27)

O vento aumentou de intensidade por aqui, estando neste momento moderado de SE. A temperatura está nos 28,0ºC.


----------



## amando96 (10 Mai 2012 às 12:21)

Mínima de 19.9ºC, mesmo por pouco que não foi tropical, por agora 27.8ºC, o vento não quer deixar subir muito, eu até agradeço


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mai 2012 às 12:38)

Bem acho demais estas temperaturas e o que ainda está para vir... Ainda só estamos a 10 de Maio...Parece que a Primavera com temperaturas nos 20º-25ºc é uma miragem aqui por estas bandas. 
Estavamos abaixo dos 20º, tivemos um dia com 22º/23º e no dia a seguir pimba 
30ºc.
Será isto um prenuncio para um Verão tórrido?


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mai 2012 às 13:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Seria bastante interessante que o pessoal do Alentejo partilhasse as suas temperaturas máximas destes dias, digo desde ontem até terça/quarta, talvez...



Bem mandado que sou aqui vai:

Extremos de Beja dia 9/5:

Min: 13,7 graus
Max: 30,9 graus


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mai 2012 às 13:21)

Tive uma minima de 15,5 graus. Sigo neste momento com 29,8 graus. HR baixa 35%. A subir bem desde o raiar do sol, principalmente nestas 2 ultimas horas.


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mai 2012 às 13:54)

Ca estou eu nos 30 graus. Aumento da intensidade do vento de SE, fraco a moderado.


----------



## Agreste (10 Mai 2012 às 14:06)

Mais a sul vamos ver se o vento vai abaixo da parte da tarde. Só assim haverá calor.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Mai 2012 às 14:39)

V.R.S.A.

30.2ºC

Min: 17.9ºC sendo que á 00h tinha 21.2ºC

Muito calor, Levante com força!! Sem vento!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mai 2012 às 15:08)

*30,4ºC* por aqui. Mínima de 22,9ºC com vento moderado a forte de NE pela noite! Muito quente mesmo


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mai 2012 às 16:49)

Abafado. a minha HR não chega aos 20%. Sopra um bafo moderado de SE. Parece que estamos no deserto. Em casa esta bem mais fresco 

HR: 19,8%
temp: 32,5ºC


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mai 2012 às 20:36)

Extremos de Beja, dia 10/5:

Min: 15,5 graus
Max: 33,0 graus


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2012 às 21:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,8 ºC (16h59)
Temperatura mínima = 19,7 ºC (06h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*O céu tornou-se muito nublado por nuvens altas, ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *30,8 ºC* (dia 10); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mai 2012 às 23:46)

O forno abriu aqui em Portalegre. *27,7ºC* com vento de Este. Máxima de 31,6ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mai 2012 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

No Sitio das Fontes, a mínima foi de *14,3ºC* e neste momento já estão 25,1ºC, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado de E.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mai 2012 às 10:47)

Uau .... estive a ver as previsões para os próximos dias e o IM já mete temperaturas acima dos 35º em alguns locais do Alentejo.
Por exemplo no Domingo a temperatura já pode chegar aos 37º C em Beja ....

Cada vez mais ... o mês de Maio está-se a tornar um mês de Verão !!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Mai 2012 às 12:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Uau .... estive a ver as previsões para os próximos dias e o IM já mete temperaturas acima dos 35º em alguns locais do Alentejo.
> Por exemplo no Domingo a temperatura já pode chegar aos 37º C em Beja ....
> 
> Cada vez mais ... o mês de Maio está-se a tornar um mês de Verão !!



Boa tarde Aurélio,

De facto alguns locais do Alentejo podem receber temperaturas dignas de um mês quente de Verão (Julho-Agosto) nos próximos dias e sabemos que neste fórum há quem goste do calor "extremo" nessa zona!!!!  

Ainda bem que por estas bandas as temperaturas à superfície deverão ser mais razoáveis para esta época do ano.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mai 2012 às 12:20)

Pois gosto 
Venha ele 
O dia de hoje está a ser estragado pelas nuvens...


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mai 2012 às 12:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Uau .... estive a ver as previsões para os próximos dias e o IM já mete temperaturas acima dos 35º em alguns locais do Alentejo.
> Por exemplo no Domingo a temperatura já pode chegar aos 37º C em Beja ....
> 
> Cada vez mais ... o mês de Maio está-se a tornar um mês de Verão !!



Para mim isso é um "abuso" da mãe natureza mas enfim já se era de esperar após o mês de Abril mais frio do último século.
Agora não deixa de espantar...passar de máximas de 15ºc para 37ºc...
Bom mas recordo-me bem de "Maios" bem quentes só que acho que não se atingiam temperaturas assim tão elevadas logo tão cedo, era mais para a última semana. 
Esperemos que com tanto calor hajam umas trovoadazitas para animar a malta daqui mais para a frente!


----------



## amando96 (11 Mai 2012 às 13:07)

Mínima de 20.0ºC certinhos, primeira noite tropical.

Tenho 0.2mm acumulados, terá caído algum aguaceiro?


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mai 2012 às 14:53)

trovoadas disse:


> Para mim isso é um "abuso" da mãe natureza mas enfim já se era de esperar após o mês de Abril mais frio do último século.
> Agora não deixa de espantar...passar de máximas de 15ºc para 37ºc...
> Bom mas recordo-me bem de "Maios" bem quentes só que acho que não se atingiam temperaturas assim tão elevadas logo tão cedo, era mais para a última semana.
> Esperemos que com tanto calor hajam umas trovoadazitas para animar a malta daqui mais para a frente!



Pequena correcção .... 
Não foi o Abril mais frio do ultimo século, mas sim deste século !!

Eu este ano estou á espera de um Verão bem quente em especial na sua 1ª parte como de resto já se tornou um hábito !!


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mai 2012 às 17:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Pequena correcção ....
> Não foi o Abril mais frio do ultimo século, mas sim deste século !!
> 
> Eu este ano estou á espera de um Verão bem quente em especial na sua 1ª parte como de resto já se tornou um hábito !!



Peço desculpa também reparei no erro e fui confirmar ao site do IM mas entretanto não consegui rectificar o post.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mai 2012 às 22:40)

Está uma noite de fazer inveja a muitas noites de verão. Sem vento e temperatura nos 22,1ºC no Sitio das Fontes. Anda tudo na rua por aqui...

A máxima de hoje foi de *28,9ºC*, e com o vento a registar rajada máxima de *56,3km/h* durante a tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2012 às 23:27)

*29,1ºC *actuais... Em Maio é algo incomum! 

A máxima foi de 30,1ºC!

Edit_ 23:29 - 29,4ºC

Edit:


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2012 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,1 ºC (13h50)
Temperatura mínima = 19,9 ºC (05h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*Céu encoberto durante a maior parte do dia, com timidas pingas de chuva  por volta das 18h30. Perquena descida da temperatura relativamente a ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 30,8 ºC (dia 10); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## stormy (12 Mai 2012 às 00:13)

Boas noites
Pela Lagoa de St André 21.8ºC e vento fraco de NE.
A maxima em algum destes dias atingiu os 31.9ºC...segundo a  memória do sensor oregon ( devidamente protegido por um RS artesanal)


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2012 às 00:28)

Boas 

Em Grândola estão agora 21,7°C


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2012 às 00:34)

A temperatura por cá desceu a pique depois de uma viragem do vento para NW, 25,3ºC. Mas está em jeitos de virar para NE outra vez.


----------



## pax_julia (12 Mai 2012 às 02:11)

Parece que vou ter a primeira noite tropical do ano. Sigo com 22 graus.
O dia permaneceu nebulado e com suestada! Mesmo assim tive:

Beja (11/5/2012):

Min: 16,2 graus
Max: 32,7 graus


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2012 às 10:11)

Estremoz: segue mais um dia muito quente e abafado.

Temp. mínima = 21,6 ºC (06h59)


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mai 2012 às 10:55)

Bom dia,

Está muito calor por aqui novamente, já tendo atingido os *30,0ºC* no Sitio das Fontes ainda há pouco! O vento está moderado de ESE.


----------



## pax_julia (12 Mai 2012 às 11:30)

Minima ficou-se nos 20,3 graus. Hoje vai ser braseiro. 28,5 a subir bem!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2012 às 12:03)

Por aqui 23,2ºC de mínima. A temperatura subiu bem cedo, já com 30,0ºC actuais.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mai 2012 às 12:09)

Bom dia! 
Parece que está ligado o forno por aqui. Muito calor e logo desde cedo. Claramente um tempo de Verão que tem estado estes dias.
Segundo as previsões do IM Segunda será o pior dia de calor aqui para Faro com 37ºc de máxima e 26ºc de minima.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2012 às 13:03)

trovoadas disse:


> Segundo as previsões do IM Segunda será o pior dia de calor aqui para Faro com 37ºc de máxima e 26ºc de minima.



O IM dá máxima de 34ºC e não 37ºC, mas será uma noite bem quente.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Mai 2012 às 13:11)

Um autêntico dia de Verão, insuportável


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mai 2012 às 13:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O IM dá máxima de 34ºC e não 37ºC, mas será uma noite bem quente.



Obrigado pela correcção! Essa informação foi actualizada esta manhã, pois na previsão significativa do IM estavam mesmo 37ºc quando postei aqui a informação.
Ainda assim um dia bem quente me perspectiva.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Mai 2012 às 14:33)

Primeira noite tropical em Serpa - mínima de 20,2ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2012 às 14:40)

Estão 33°C em Grândola sem uma aragem


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2012 às 14:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens altas, sigo com 31.2ºC e tive a 2ª noite tropical.

O que o IM dá não ligo muito, mas o que o Foreca dá acredito plenamente, basta ver o Foreca e coloca 38ºC de máxima para 2ª feira e 3ª feira para Olhão, acredito nesses 38ºC, tal como hoje acredito nos 33ºC de máxima para Olhão que prevê o Foreca do que os 31ºC previstos pelo IM para Faro. Porque as máximas de Faro são feitas para o Aeroporto e mesmo Faro cidade é bem mais quente do que Faro Aeroporto.

A estação de Almancil segue já com 32.4ºC e já teve uma máxima de 32.7ºC bem mais perto dos 34ºC previstos do Foreca.


----------



## amando96 (12 Mai 2012 às 15:38)

Registei máxima de 32.8ºC, penso não ser aldrabice da estação, se Almancil chegou perto... 

Está realmente muito calor  nem se pode tocar no carro.

Então 38ºC em Olhão deve haver zonas que chegarão aos 40ºC... nem a meio de Maio


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2012 às 15:53)

Alandroal: 33,5 ºC; nebulosidade procedente de oeste.

Típico tempo de Verão.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2012 às 16:28)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 33,1ºC, agora com 31,4ºC actuais. Mínima de 23,2ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mai 2012 às 17:11)

amando96 disse:


> Registei máxima de 32.8ºC, penso não ser aldrabice da estação, se Almancil chegou perto...
> 
> Está realmente muito calor  nem se pode tocar no carro.
> 
> Então 38ºC em Olhão deve haver zonas que chegarão aos 40ºC... nem a meio de Maio



Pelo andar da coisa não me admiraria nada! Para onde já subiu uns 14ºc na última semana, mais uns 4ºc/5ºc não seria surpresa nenhuma. Nesta altura do ano, estas temperaturas assim e tantos dias não me recordo...

Ps: É incrível que com a mudança para este tempo já me constipei. Ainda há uma semana andava à chuva, ao vento e ao frio e tudo impecável, agora com o calor e o vento de levante...pimba


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mai 2012 às 19:38)

Tive a mexer no "baú" dos post's a ver os seguimentos de Maio e Junho do ano passado e para além de recordar uma fantástica Primavera convectiva pude constatar que tivemos de esperar até 15 de Junho para ver temperaturas como as do dia de hoje, pelo menos em relação ao Algarve. 
Dia muito quente por aqui e um pouco por todo o país.
Falta a miníma, mas é quase certo que iremos ter uma miníma tropical.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Mai 2012 às 20:56)

por aqui ainda 30ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2012 às 21:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Pelo andar da coisa não me admiraria nada! Para onde já subiu uns 14ºc na última semana, mais uns 4ºc/5ºc não seria surpresa nenhuma. Nesta altura do ano, estas temperaturas assim e tantos dias não me recordo...
> 
> Ps: É incrível que com a mudança para este tempo já me constipei. Ainda há uma semana andava à chuva, ao vento e ao frio e tudo impecável, agora com o calor e o vento de levante...pimba



Já somos 2 não basta o calor agora constipado também.

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e Verão em força.

Máxima: 32.7ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC


----------



## stormy (12 Mai 2012 às 22:47)

Boas
Pela Lagoa minima de 19.6ºC e máxima de 30.5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2012 às 22:51)

Alandroal: o TRONIC, à sombra, registou máxima de 35 ºC; por agora estão 25 ºC.


----------



## amando96 (13 Mai 2012 às 00:29)

Isso será mesmo constipação? eu tenho alergias, especialmente às flôres de Oliveira, os sintomas parecem mesmo constipação, já alertei um colega e realmente tinha também alergias a não constipações 

Registei de máxima 33.3ºC, vou dar 1-1.5ºC de margem de erro, mas não me parece nada de outro mundo, é quente.

Mínima de 20.6ºC, segunda noite tropical, e por agora 26.3ºC... bem quente.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Mai 2012 às 09:32)

Mais uma noite tropical, mínima de 20,3.
Ontem à noite quando chegou uma pessoas minha amiga de Setúbal aqui a Serpa (estavam 29ºC) a primeira coisa que me perguntou foi "Como é que vocês aguentam?"


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mai 2012 às 11:06)

Às 10:46h 31,6ºc no Sítio das Fontes! Mas o que é isto? está tudo louco


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mai 2012 às 13:29)

O Sítio das Fontes já registou  36,4ºc! Agora já mais baixo com 35,9ºc

Só um aparte...as temperaturas registadas no Sítio das Fontes não têm nada a ver com o registado nas outras estações do IM , que ao meio dia permaneciam quase todas abaixo dos 30ºc.


----------



## amando96 (13 Mai 2012 às 13:42)

Lá há realmente temperaturas muito elevadas, e baixas no Inverno... o IM devia ter mais umas estações pela serra do caldeirão também, é muito quente.

Também registei 36ºC, mas não sei a que ponto pode estar aldrabado, lá que está calor está.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2012 às 13:44)

Boas, por aqui, já tive uma máxima de 30.5ºC, agora sigo com 28.2ºC. Bom, o Foreca está louco, coloca para hoje máxima de 35ºC e para amanhã máxima de 39ºC.  Pode acontecer se o vento virar para Norte aí acredito, hoje já estamos com vento de sudoeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Mai 2012 às 13:44)

Céu completamente nublado por nuvens médias e altas e muito abafado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2012 às 13:54)

Lá está, segundo a Aemet para Ayamonte amanhã vento de norte todo o dia, O IM também coloca vento de Norte, amanhã o Algarve vai cozer.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mai 2012 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma bela manhã de praia , parece que agora de tarde o forno ligou-se ao máximo! Com vento fraco a moderado de ENE, no Sitio das Fontes já se registou *36,4ºC* , e neste momento estão 35,4ºC.

Aqui em Silves também não se pode sair à rua, de tão quente que está. Aqui perto, no Algoz, a estação da Quinta do Barranco regista 34,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2012 às 14:18)

Por cá um pouco mais frio, mas começa agora a temperatura a subir com uma consequente descida de pressão e vento. 28,8ºC e 20 km/h de NW.

Mínima de 20,2ºC.


----------



## stormy (13 Mai 2012 às 14:43)

PelaLagoa, minima de 18.6ºC e máxima de 31.7ºC.
Por agora vento forte de NW...


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2012 às 15:41)

boas

Acreditem ou não esta a chover em grândola são apenas uns pingo gordos mas não  contava com esta!!

28°C


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2012 às 15:41)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Depois de uma bela manhã de praia , parece que agora de tarde o forno ligou-se ao máximo! Com vento fraco a moderado de ENE, no Sitio das Fontes já se registou *36,4ºC* , e neste momento estão 35,4ºC.
> 
> Aqui em Silves também não se pode sair à rua, de tão quente que está. Aqui perto, no Algoz, a estação da Quinta do Barranco regista 34,2ºC neste momento.



Já são valores de temperatura pouco vulgares para o Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Mai 2012 às 16:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, já tive uma máxima de 30.5ºC, agora sigo com 28.2ºC. Bom, o Foreca está louco, coloca para hoje máxima de 35ºC e para amanhã máxima de 39ºC.  Pode acontecer se o vento virar para Norte aí acredito, hoje já estamos com vento de sudoeste.



E ainda ligas a esse site !!

Achas mesmo que ia estar assim tanto calor, não estamos em Julho ainda, e além disso a ISO (embora valha a 100%) não está a 24ºC ou 26ºC para poder ter 39ºC !!


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mai 2012 às 18:19)

A tarde continua quente por aqui, estando neste momento com 33,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes. A máxima atingiu uns escaldantes *36,6ºC* às 15h30 UTC (pena a estação do IM do aeródromo estar off, para poder comparar os valores...).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Mai 2012 às 19:39)

Céu muito nublado e ainda 31,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2012 às 22:08)

ecobcg, isso mais parece ser é o Sítio do Inferno em vez de ser o Sítio das Fontes onde devia ser um sítio fresquinho e não escaldante. 

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado por nuvens altas e tempo abafado.

Máxima: 32.3ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC
actual: 27.9ºC

Já tive 24.8ºC mas agora está a subir devido à brisa de norte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2012 às 22:47)

Os alentejanos ligaram o forno, sigo com 28.5ºC.  Amanhã, com este ventinho de norte o Algarve vai escaldar.  Foreca prevê 38ºC para Olhão, nem precisa estar uma ISO de 24ºC ou 26ºC, para o Algarve ter temperaturas elevadas, 38ºC pode ser exagero mas não descarto a hipótese de amanhã termos 35ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2012 às 22:53)

Estremoz (hoje):

Temperatura mínima = 19,6 ºC (06h43)

ONTEM (Sábado):

Temperatura máxima = 34,1 ºC (16h07)
Temperatura mínima = 21,6 ºC (06h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2012 às 23:34)

ecobcg disse:


> (pena a estação do IM do aeródromo estar off, para poder comparar os valores...).



Penso que referias-te à de Portimão. Se sim:


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mai 2012 às 23:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Penso que referias-te à de Portimão. Se sim:



Sim, essa mesma... não me tinha lembrado de ver o gráfico de observação... segundo o mesmo, essa estação chegou aos 35ºC...não andou longe do registado no Sitio das Fontes, que por norma é um pouco mais quente que o aeródromo de Portimão...

Neste momento sigo com 26,0ºC no Sitio das Fontes... está um noite daquelas...


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2012 às 01:36)

Às 0h UTC, 1h locais, Faro seguia com *29,4ºC*.

E a estação de Tavira segue de momento com *29,0ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mai 2012 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Depois da primeira noite tropical por aqui, com uma mínima de 23,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes, sigo neste momento já com uns bem quentes *29,8ºC* ! O vento está fraco de NNE.


----------



## pax_julia (14 Mai 2012 às 10:00)

Alentejo mais fresco que o Algarve. Tive uma minima de 18,8 graus. Neste momento estou com 25,3 graus


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Mai 2012 às 10:10)

Serpa mínima de 20,4ºC, a mínima mais alta do ano!


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2012 às 10:25)

E que dizer dos 31,3ºC de Faro no IM às 08:00? 

Com esta temperatura e se o tempo não ficar nublado, vamos passar os 35ºC...


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2012 às 10:40)

Não muito longe daqui, o recorde de temperatura para o mês de maio em Huelva é 36,6ºC a 21 de maio de 1974.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mai 2012 às 11:50)

Às 10h já estavam 32,1ºc em Faro. A máxima de 32ºc prevista pelo IM já foi por isso batida


----------



## stormy (14 Mai 2012 às 11:55)

Maxima a rondar os 35ºC em Faro...agora que o vento rodou para E a temperatura deverá descer para valores em torno dos 30ºC...isto após uma noite quente com minima de 24ºC e valores elevadissimos pela madrugada devido ao vento de N.

Tambem devido ao vento de N, a minima em Portimão-Aerodromo, uma zona deprimida e favoravel á ocorrencia de inversões térmicas e noites frescas, foi de perto de 25ºC o que deve ser um record pelo menos para Maio...

Amanhã e 4f espera-se que o vento predomine do quadrante leste, refrescando o litoral Algarvio....mas será a vez do Vale do Sado/Tejo assarem...


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2012 às 13:38)

*36,9ºC *em Faro às 12h UTC!

E neste momento 36,7ºC em Vilamoura e Tavira.
36,1ºC em Almancil.

Mínima de 26,6ºC em Tavira!


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2012 às 13:43)

Em funcionamento de 1965, o anterior recorde de temperatura máxima para o mês de Maio em Faro (aeroporto) era de 33,8ºC atingidos no dia 27 do ano de 1972!

Recorde superado em mais de 3ºC!!


----------



## Levante (14 Mai 2012 às 14:00)

Hoje às 8h45 o carro marcava 32 graus; agora marcou 39º na zona do Continente de Olhão. Reais serão 38ºC, no LITORAL. Minimas assustadoras no sotavento algarvio (26,6ºC em Tavira). Valores impressionantes tendo em conta que Maio ainda vai pela metade. Ventos de NE e efeito Fohen na sua maior força.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mai 2012 às 14:00)

E com tanto calor não sei se para a semana não teremos temperaturas abaixo da média... é de acompanhar as previsões.
Desde o fim de Novembro que o nosso clima descambou completamente!
Espero que isto volte à normalidade!


----------



## Levante (14 Mai 2012 às 14:02)

Abaixo da média tenho sérias dúvidas, depois deste ar quente que se instalou, a temperatura descerá certamente, mas nunca para valores semelhantes aos que tinhamos há 2 semanas...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Mai 2012 às 14:04)

Abaixo do normal também não acredito, até porque depois da próxima segunda-feira as temperaturas voltam a subir.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mai 2012 às 14:06)

Engraçado...porque ao que parece o ar só aquece junto à costa. Nas regiões do interior tudo mais fresco.
Em Faro parece que está ali um aquecedor a bombar calor!


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mai 2012 às 14:19)

Eu tou a ver ali um período a partir de Sábado com descida das temperaturas para os 20ºc e talvez menos, que aliás irá coincidir com um entrada de precipitação lá para Segunda/Terça da semana que vem.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mai 2012 às 14:33)

V.R.S.A.

Min: 26.7ºC

Noite muito quente, tal como o dia de hoje!

Que braseiro!!

Rondava os 37,2ºC


Edit... Continua a subir, pois começou um ventinho de norte fraco!!

2º Edit: Continua a subir em flecha: cheiguei aos 100.6 Fº - que subida!! 38.2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2012 às 15:16)

Aurélio disse:


> E ainda ligas a esse site !!
> 
> Achas mesmo que ia estar assim tanto calor, não estamos em Julho ainda, e além disso a ISO (embora valha a 100%) não está a 24ºC ou 26ºC para poder ter 39ºC !!



Afinal, o site tem ou não credibilidade. Criticar é tão fácil não é Aurélio. Afinal, tu só criticas por criticar. O site Foreca tem muita credibilidade e tem mais credibilidade do que IM que hoje previa uma temperatura 32ºC nem aviso amarelo existe e temos temperaturas a rondar os 36ºC a 38ºC.

Eu avisei durante dias que 2ªfeira a temperatura ia escaldar, afinal o Algarve está a escaldar.

Sigo com 37.2ºC, mas já tive uma máxima de 38.1ºC. De referir de Faro para Olhão, por volta das 14 horas o carro manteve-se sempre nos 38ºC. Impressionante, o site Foreca é o melhor site que existe a prever temperaturas para o Algarve. Claro, a seguir ao meu blogue. 

Olha o meu vizinho Levante regressou a culpa do calor é do Levante. Bem-vindo de volta a Olhão.


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2012 às 15:19)

boas

Mínima em grândola de 17°C agora 34°C um dia de Verão


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mai 2012 às 15:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal, o site tem ou não credibilidade. Criticar é tão fácil não é Aurélio. Afinal, tu só criticas por criticar. O site Foreca tem muita credibilidade e tem mais credibilidade do que IM que hoje previa uma temperatura 32ºC nem aviso amarelo existe e temos temperaturas a rondar os 36ºC a 38ºC.
> 
> Eu avisei durante dias que 2ªfeira a temperatura ia escaldar, afinal o Algarve está a escaldar.
> 
> ...



Exacto! Forecast:1/IM:0 ou o mesmo que dizer algarvio1980:1/Aurélio:0


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2012 às 15:45)

Parece que a estação do Turismo do Algarve aqui em Faro pifou de vez... A sensação é de muito calor mas o IM já dá vento de sudoeste a entrar na ultima actualização. Aliviou um pouco mas pode ser temporário. O final da tarde pode rebentar de novo com a escala.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2012 às 15:46)

Aqui, já deu um tombo, chegou a brisa de sudoeste com 31.3ºC.  Se voltar a rodar como é hábito nestas situações para Norte, lá volta o calorão.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mai 2012 às 15:53)

V.R.S.A.

Depois da Max do ano 38.6ºC agora sigo com uns frescos 38.1ºC


----------



## Levante (14 Mai 2012 às 16:11)

É nestas alturas que gosto de vir ao forum!! 
Esta entrada de brisas terreste já se previa há alguns dias. E que é da terra e quem se interessa por estas coisas, já devia saber que quando está uma massa de ar quente instalada há alguns dias e logo de seguida entram ventos de N/NE, a temperatura dispara justo à costa. Confesso que não esperava tanto, mas desde os 45ºC de Faro de 2004 (precisamente nestas condições, mas com uma ISO bem mais alta e com incendios a queimar a Serra) que já não deviamos ficar muito surpreendidos com o "potencial" do sotavento algarvio no que respeito a estes extremos de calor.
14 de Maio, Mínimas de 26º e máximas de 38ºC de Faro a VRSA é muita fruta... os recordes foram aniquilados certamente.
Vamos ver quando virar para N mais ao fim da tarde, a dificuldade está em prever o comportamento deste regime de brisas, pode entrar daqui a meia hora como entrar só à noite. De qualquer maneira, vai ser outra noite tropicalissima.

Trovoadas: 20ºC ou menos? Referes-te às mínimas certo? É que duvido muito que as máximas na costa algarvia desçam dos 22ºC até final de Setembro...


----------



## Levante (14 Mai 2012 às 16:26)

Em Tavira não entrou a brisa marítima e ainda estão uns sufocantes 38,1ºC 

Aqui também parece que a ligeirissima brisa de SW que nos "refrescou" com 32ºC também está a ceder, o mar está quase em calmaria total, sinal que não tarda o vento vai voltar para N... Padrão típico dos dias mais quentes de Julho

O IM é que não sái muito bem visto... falhou em 6 (!!!!) graus a previsão, nem lançaram um alerta de manhã quando acordámos com 32ºC. E há alturas no verão que lançam com máximas normalissimas de 32-33º. Enfim, acho que já era altura de entender/prever o fenómenos climáticos e particularidades locais de todo o seu território


----------



## Aurélio (14 Mai 2012 às 17:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal, o site tem ou não credibilidade. Criticar é tão fácil não é Aurélio. Afinal, tu só criticas por criticar. O site Foreca tem muita credibilidade e tem mais credibilidade do que IM que hoje previa uma temperatura 32ºC nem aviso amarelo existe e temos temperaturas a rondar os 36ºC a 38ºC.
> 
> Eu avisei durante dias que 2ªfeira a temperatura ia escaldar, afinal o Algarve está a escaldar.
> 
> ...



Foi apenas sorte, mais nada ... pois geralmente o forecast sobreestima o valor da temperatura, e além disso é imprevisivel a mudança de vento no litoral de Faro.
Por isso mera sorte !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mai 2012 às 17:12)

Levante disse:


> Em Tavira não entrou a brisa marítima e ainda estão uns sufocantes 38,1ºC
> 
> Aqui também parece que a ligeirissima brisa de SW que nos "refrescou" com 32ºC também está a ceder, o mar está quase em calmaria total, sinal que não tarda o vento vai voltar para N... Padrão típico dos dias mais quentes de Julho
> 
> O IM é que não sái muito bem visto... falhou em 6 (!!!!) graus a previsão, nem lançaram um alerta de manhã quando acordámos com 32ºC. E há alturas no verão que lançam com máximas normalissimas de 32-33º. Enfim, acho que já era altura de entender/prever o fenómenos climáticos e particularidades locais de todo o seu território



A brisa aqui é de N / NE por vezes... continuando assim a min vai ser muito elevada... 

37.7ºC neste momento!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2012 às 17:39)

Levante disse:


> Em Tavira não entrou a brisa marítima e ainda estão uns sufocantes 38,1ºC
> 
> Aqui também parece que a ligeirissima brisa de SW que nos "refrescou" com 32ºC também está a ceder, o mar está quase em calmaria total, sinal que não tarda o vento vai voltar para N... Padrão típico dos dias mais quentes de Julho
> 
> O IM é que não sái muito bem visto... falhou em 6 (!!!!) graus a previsão, nem lançaram um alerta de manhã quando acordámos com 32ºC. E há alturas no verão que lançam com máximas normalissimas de 32-33º. Enfim, acho que já era altura de entender/prever o fenómenos climáticos e particularidades locais de todo o seu território



Se o IM desse máxima de 33ºC em vez dos 32ºC tínhamos aviso amarelo. Como a máxima foi de 32ºC não deram aviso, mas podiam ter accionado a meio da manhã. É uma das falhas que o IM tem, já a província de Huelva segundo AEMET encontra-se em aviso amarelo. Todos os anos e em todos os Verões acontece isto, não seria já normal, o nosso IM conhecer melhor o clima no Algarve e especialmente entre Faro e VRSA.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mai 2012 às 17:39)

Pelo Sitio das Fontes a máxima também foi escaldante, com *38,3ºC* registados às 13h22 UTC. Neste momento sigo com 37,0ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## David sf (14 Mai 2012 às 17:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Foi apenas sorte, mais nada ... pois geralmente o forecast sobreestima o valor da temperatura, e além disso é imprevisivel a mudança de vento no litoral de Faro.
> Por isso mera sorte !!



Sorte? Estamos a falar de temperaturas persistentemente acima dos 35ºC, nalguns locais durante mais de 5 horas. Todos os modelos coincidiam na previsão de vento de componente norte em todo o país, situação que geralmente transforma o Algarve num forno. 

A mudança de vento no litoral de Faro é de difícil previsão, mas tais brisas costumam aparecer ao fim do dia, fazendo baixar as temperaturas (tal como aconteceu hoje em Faro). Mas durante a manhã e início da tarde aquilo aqueceu, e bem, estando a rondar os 37ºC à hora de almoço.

Noutros locais, o vento tem-se mantido sempre de norte, como em Vila Real de Santo António, onde às 16 horas ainda estavam 36,8ºC, ou como no Sítio das Fontes, onde ainda estão 37ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mai 2012 às 17:53)

David sf disse:


> Sorte? Estamos a falar de temperaturas persistentemente acima dos 35ºC, nalguns locais durante mais de 5 horas. Todos os modelos coincidiam na previsão de vento de componente norte em todo o país, situação que geralmente transforma o Algarve num forno.
> 
> A mudança de vento no litoral de Faro é de difícil previsão, mas tais brisas costumam aparecer ao fim do dia, fazendo baixar as temperaturas (tal como aconteceu hoje em Faro). Mas durante a manhã e início da tarde aquilo aqueceu, e bem, estando a rondar os 37ºC à hora de almoço.
> 
> Noutros locais, o vento tem-se mantido sempre de norte, como em Vila Real de Santo António, onde às 16 horas ainda estavam 36,8ºC, ou como no Sítio das Fontes, onde ainda estão 37ºC.



Á que fazer um reparo que os 36.8 são em Castro Marim... Pena que a Estações EMA/RUEMA de ambos os concelhos funcionem ás prestações!! Ora agora dá uma ora agora a outra!! A ver se o IM resolve a situação!! Pois tambem me ajuda a 'calibrar' melhor o meu sensor que por vezes comparativamente tem 0.2 + ou 0.2 menos...mas não foge muito a isso!!

E tambem para não falar das bolsas localizadas de calor que se formam em meio urbano onde me encontro e o meio selvagem onde as estações estão inseridas...

A estação de Castro Marim emcontra-se no topo do Castelo a 40/50metros acima do nivel do mar e rodeada de sapal e rio...

A estação de VRSA encontra-se na base do Farol a 6m do nivel do mar em zona de mato!

São tudo condicionantes á temperatura do ar. Mas tambem é um facto como uma zona tao pequena e com tantas variantes( rio, mar, serra, mata, sapal, meio urbano) pode atingir tantos valores termais diferentes!! curioso né?!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2012 às 17:55)

Boas

A temperatura máxima mais alta registada, pelas EM's do IM, foi de 35,9ºC em Portimão, o que vem contradizer o que mostra o gráfico de observação. Castro Marim (RN Sapal) ficou ligeiramente mais baixo, atingiu 35.8ºC. Curioso que a EM de VRSA registou uma máxima de "apenas" 31.9ºC, dada a sua proximidade com Castro Marim, mas não sei se o rio Guadiana terá influência. A localidade "clássica" do calor, Amareleja, atingiu 34.7ºC. (Dados de ontem 13.05.2012)


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2012 às 18:06)

Não creio Duarte. Portimão marca 37ºC na última actualização...


----------



## stormy (14 Mai 2012 às 18:07)

A questão mais curiosa quanto á previsão (falhada) do IM é que eles sempre referiram vento do quadrante norte em Faro na previsão significativa ( das 00 ás 12h e das 12h ás 24h).
E na previsão descritiva acentuam essa ideia, referindo que o vento predominará do quadrante norte, sendo por vezes forte de NW no litoral oeste.

Ora...sabendo isto de antemão, como foram eles prever só 32ºC para Faro?


E mais...para 4f preve-se um novo aquecimento, com a entrada de um fluxo de S nos niveis médios e altos, iso 22ºC no sul, e á superficie vento do quadrante leste.
O IM refere na previsão significativa e descritiva a situação de tempo quente de levante, colocando, por exemplo, vento de leste o dia todo quer em Sines como em Lisboa.
Ora...com vento de leste o dia todo, iso 22, eles mesmo assim apenas preveem 33ºC em Lisboa e 32ºC em Sines? 

Toda a gente sabe que com fluxo de N e supressão da brisa o Algarve litoral aquece tremendamente...e toda a gente sabe que o litoral oeste em situação de supressão de brisa e vento de E tambem atinge valores iguais ou superiores aos do interior...se realmente ficar de E ou SE o dia todo não me admirava de ver Sines ou Lisboa chegar aos 35-36ºC..

Eu não precebo o que se passa no IM....ou eles olham cegamente os modelos numéricos e não sabem intrepertar as cartas com base nas especificidades do nosso território...ou então estão bastante distraidos...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mai 2012 às 18:19)

Ora, eu cá continuo com a minha max: 38.6ºC, visto que o sensor no sitio em que está nunca apanha sol...num local fresco em relação a outros mercurios que tenho...

Algum problema se passa com as 2 estaçoes certamente, o erro não pode ser meu, pois já vi outros termometros que o povo tem, inclusive abaneios e a temp é mais ou menos a mesma... fi-lo por vias das duvidas!!


----------



## amando96 (14 Mai 2012 às 18:40)

stormy disse:


> ...ou então estão bastante distraidos...



Mas o Algarve é sempre deixado no esquecimento, muitas vezes nem tem um parágrafo na previsão descritiva 

Por cá a máxima diz que foi 37.8ºC, sigo com 34.9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2012 às 19:10)

Agreste disse:


> Não creio Duarte. Portimão marca 37ºC na última actualização...



Sorry, esqueci-me de mencionar que esses dados são de ontem e não de hoje


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2012 às 19:27)

Amanhã, o Foreca prevê máxima de 37ºC para Olhão, http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao e para Faro coloca 38ºC http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Faro as mínimas para esta noite, serão mais frescas a rondarem os 22ºC. 

Por aqui, dia tórrido e o mais quente do ano e provavelmente o mais quente do ano. 

Máxima: 38.2ºC
mínima: 24.8ºC
atual: 32.6ºC (a subir que o vento está a rodar para o braseiro)


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2012 às 20:36)

Vamos então testar o Foreca com esses 38ºC de amanhã. Requer que a noite não seja muito fresca, sempre perto dos 25ºC. De Portimão a Vila Real andamos pelos 30-35ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2012 às 20:43)

Ligaram o forno, vento fraco de norte e 34.2ºC com tendência a subir, por enquanto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2012 às 20:55)

40ºC de UTCI às 15UTC!






------


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2012 às 22:37)

Amanhã vai ser novamente um dia extremamente quente no Algarve, com temperaturas a superarem os 35ºC tal como hoje. Desde já, alerto a população algarvia para beberem muitos líquidos e evitarem a exposição solar nas horas de maior calor.

*Máximas previstas para Amanhã no Algarve segundo o Foreca*: 

Faro: 37ºC
Olhão: 36ºC
Portimão: 35ºC
VRSA: 37ºC
Sagres: 28ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2012 às 22:42)

Estremoz (hoje):

Temperatura máxima = 31,6 ºC (15h04)
Temperatura mínima = 19,0 ºC (05h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Com o vento de norte já se sabe que por aqui as temperaturas descem logo ...* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2012 às 23:47)

Boa malha algarvio1980. É de facto incrível que ano após anos alguns meteorologistas do IM continuem sem entender este "fenómeno" tão típico e interessante do Algarve sob certas condições e que tantas vezes aqui  já se discutiu. Eu se fosse meteorologista teria todo o prazer em analisar com atenção situações dessas, e sair de processos "automáticos".  Afinal presumo que deve ser isso que dá prazer a quem faça carreira na área, de contrário, seria uma monotonia de vida.


----------



## Agreste (15 Mai 2012 às 00:18)

Turismo do Algarve, umas ruas mais abaixo com 28,2ºC tendo ficado "ontem" pelos 37,9ºC. A estação do IM não marca mas deve estar uns 2ºC mais abaixo.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mai 2012 às 02:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amanhã, o Foreca prevê máxima de 37ºC para Olhão, http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao e para Faro coloca 38ºC http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Faro as mínimas para esta noite, serão mais frescas a rondarem os 22ºC.
> 
> Por aqui, dia tórrido e o mais quente do ano e provavelmente o mais quente do ano.
> 
> ...



Não deixa de ser curioso que em Verões ditos normais é preciso "suar" muito para se atingirem máximas dessas no Algarve, e mesmo em muitos locais do interior. Provavelmente será uma máxima dificíl de ser batida este ano!
Ao contrário do que se pensa não são temperturas assim tão usuais no litoral Algarvio. No entanto isto pode ser o prenúncio de um Verão bem quente ou não...


----------



## Agreste (15 Mai 2012 às 10:23)

Andamos com 28ºC, talvez 25ºC na estação do IM no aeroporto de Faro. De qualquer das maneiras é só o vento mudar para NE...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mai 2012 às 11:10)

De realçar os 29,5ºc em Sagres às 10h e os 34ºc de máxima previstos para esta zona. Para quem conhece a região sabe que é raríssimo ter lá estas temperaturas! Só em situações de vento de nordeste/leste constante como agora.


----------



## meteo (15 Mai 2012 às 11:24)

trovoadas disse:


> De realçar os 29,5ºc em Sagres às 10h e os 34ºc de máxima previstos para esta zona. Para quem conhece a região sabe que é raríssimo ter lá estas temperaturas! Só em situações de vento de nordeste/leste constante como agora.



Exacto. Sagres é uma zona com clima de Litoral Oeste,temperatura do mar fria..Só tem é mais vento que o litoral Oeste. Zona das nortadas. Só nestas alturas de vento Leste aquece bem.
E fica uma zona de praia fantástica nessas ocasiões.


----------



## Agreste (15 Mai 2012 às 12:12)

Praia da Arrifana - Aljezur...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mai 2012 às 16:06)

Aí está outro caso raro...às 14h Sagres seguia com 34ºc
Podem esperar por Junho,Julho,Agosto e esperar esperar...e provavelmente não conseguirão apanhar esta temperatura lá tão cedo.
Relativamente a temperaturas há diversos casos insólitos pelo país, recordo-me também que houve localidades do Minho que em Março chegaram aos 30ºc, o que ainda é mais impressionante.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2012 às 20:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,2 ºC (16h18)
Temperatura mínima = 14,4 ºC (06h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Hoje foi a vez da mínima descer quase 5 ºC relativamente a ontem  ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Levante (15 Mai 2012 às 22:06)

Vince disse:


> Boa malha algarvio1980. É de facto incrível que ano após anos alguns meteorologistas do IM continuem sem entender este "fenómeno" tão típico e interessante do Algarve sob certas condições e que tantas vezes aqui  já se discutiu. Eu se fosse meteorologista teria todo o prazer em analisar com atenção situações dessas, e sair de processos "automáticos".  Afinal presumo que deve ser isso que dá prazer a quem faça carreira na área, de contrário, seria uma monotonia de vida.



Precisamente!
Desde que me lembro que a subvalorização da particularidade climática que é a costa algarvia, mais concretamente o sotavento, é uma constante na interpretação dos modelos por parte do IM. Receio que exista um grande automatismo cego baseado nos modelos e um certo facilitismo ("deixa-andar") típico das instituições públicas. Em comparação, na vizinha Espanha é sabido que a Costa do Sol, particularmente a baía de Málaga, aquece forte e feio quando os ventos de oeste sopram em situações de massa de ar quente instalada (efeito fohen ainda mais acusado que o sotavento algarvio). O mesmo acontece com o vento N e o levante na baía de Almeria... E o que vejo das previsões do AEMET é que é um fenómeno conhecido e adequadamente previsto para estas cidades, ou seja, é raro uma disparidade de 6ºC numa previsão do próprio dia. Claro que excepções também devem acontecer, e o IM também acerta, a verdade é que "ignoram" muito a "localidade" do clima.

Opiniões à parte, isto é tópico de seguimento, mais um dia tórrido por aqui. Tavira foi aos 37ºC (2 dias seguidos em Maio acima dos 35º...) e a mínima ficou muito próximo dos 25ºC... impressionante!
Olhão é o meio termo entre Faro e Tavira, quer geograficamente quer em termos climáticos. Isto é, nestas condições a brisa de SW que entra mais cedo e durante mais tempo no aeroporto de Faro chega a Olhão com menos intensidade, assim como as brisas terrestres também se fazem sentir durante mais tempo que em Faro. Ainda assim, não tanto como em Tavira, embora isto não seja uma constante, mas regra geral é assim. Exemplo: Às 18h30 Tavira estava com 33,7ºC, Olhão, na zona da Marina (ou seja, junto ao mar) com 32ºC e Faro-Aeroporto (também junto ao mar) com 28ºC


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mai 2012 às 00:19)

Hoje 34,3 em Santa Bárbara e ontem 36.4 C

Tenho que reconhecer que o Forecast esteve bem ... mas o IM apenas dá as previsões para Faro e Sagres !!


----------



## pax_julia (16 Mai 2012 às 00:34)

Noite quente hoje. 24 graus de momento em Beja. De realçar, vento nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2012 às 08:05)

Estremoz: temperatura mínima hoje de 21,6 ºC (subida de *7,2 ºC* relativamente a ontem) ...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mai 2012 às 11:37)

Hoje já está mais calor no interior Algarvio do que no litoral
Inverteram-se os papéis agora.


----------



## amando96 (16 Mai 2012 às 14:02)

E eu aqui com o dia mais fresco de algum tempo... mínima alta de 25.8ºC, e agora sigo com 28.8ºC, nos últimos dias a esta hora estavam quase 37ºC...

Máxima de 30.1ºC


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mai 2012 às 16:30)

Interior e litoral oeste a aquecer bem e o litoral Algarvio (costa sul) bem mais fresco.
Abençoado vento de Sueste


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2012 às 16:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Interior e litoral oeste a aquecer bem e o litoral Algarvio (costa sul) bem mais fresco.
> Abençoado vento de Sueste



é mesmo uma benção... até para trabalhar

Temp ás 14h eram de 29.3ºC


----------



## amando96 (16 Mai 2012 às 22:56)

Por agora estão uns fresquíssimos 18.5ºC, nova mínima, 10ºC mais baixa que a que marquei por volta das 0640.


----------



## Agreste (16 Mai 2012 às 22:58)

Temos de aproveitar bem os 3-4 dias de fresquinho, até para dormir em condições, por que acho que o aquecedor não tardará a ser ligado no final da próxima semana...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2012 às 23:01)

Boa noite,

Como já aqui foi dito, hoje o dia foi bem mais fresquinho!
A máxima não subiu além dos *28,2ºC* (grande diferença em relação aos últimos dias) no Sitio das Fontes e a mínima foi de *16,5ºC.*

Neste momento sigo com 18,2ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2012 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,3 ºC (16h48)
Temperatura mínima = 21,6 ºC (05h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Abrasador (canícula); tempo típico para um mês de Agosto *

*Hoje o dia mais quente deste ano até agora; Amareleja ultrapassou hoje a fasquia dos 38 ºC !!!*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *34,3 ºC* (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Agreste (17 Mai 2012 às 11:00)

Praias...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2012 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado. Que bem que sabe este fresquinho, nada melhor.

Máxima: 24.8ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC
actual: 20.1ºC


----------



## sielwolf (17 Mai 2012 às 21:31)

15,8ºC em Monchique.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2012 às 21:40)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,2 ºC (16h15)
Temperatura mínima = 19,8 ºC (05h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2012 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

O dia segue fresquinho, com 17,3ºC neste momento, acompanhados de vento fraco de WNW. A mínima da noite foi de apenas *10,6ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2012 às 19:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,3 ºC (16h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## amando96 (18 Mai 2012 às 22:35)

boas, hoje a mínima ficou nos 14ºC, máxima de 25.6ºC, e por agora 15.2ºC.

Sensação térmica muito mais agradável que na semana anterior...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2012 às 04:25)

Estremoz: chuva  moderada a forte desde as 02h30 ... Está a chover continuamente acerca de duas horas.












IM


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2012 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens e fresquinho como eu gosto. 

Máxima: 20.2ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC
atual: 16.2ºC

Esta semana foi de loucos, começou com 38ºC e hoje a máxima foi 20.2ºC, temperatura mais normal e que eu gosto.


----------



## amando96 (19 Mai 2012 às 21:16)

Por aqui máxima de 20.9ºC, mínima e actual de 13.6ºC 

E 0.2mm acumulados durante a noite.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2012 às 21:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,4 ºC (15h52)
Temperatura mínima = 11,8 (08h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Madrugada de muita chuva; descida moderada da temperatura do ar.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2012 às 22:22)

Sigo com 14.2ºC está fresquinho.


----------



## Agreste (19 Mai 2012 às 23:01)

A frente chegou em farrapos... muito longe de qualquer perspectiva de chuva. Algum vento mas um dia tranquilo e bem mais fresco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mai 2012 às 23:50)

Aguaceiros moderados, pontualmente fortes, a caminho do litoral Sul.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2012 às 01:21)

Agreste disse:


> A frente chegou em farrapos... muito longe de qualquer perspectiva de chuva. Algum vento mas um dia tranquilo e bem mais fresco.



Isso foi a noite passada ...  Esta noite já não se podem queixar, pois sucessivas linhas de instabilidade têm cruzado o Algarve de oeste a este, regando aqui e acolá de forma democrática  O Baixo Alentejo também já não se pode queixar; a chuva tem estado a ser bem distribuída por todos


----------



## adiabático (20 Mai 2012 às 08:10)

Ontem, 19-5 pelas 19h, chuva forte em Nisa com algum granizo e trovoada (dois trovões, bem próximos).

Improvisei um pluviómetro  com um funil e uma garrafa.

Para ver se isto dava alguma confiança, aproveitei todos os alguidares, baldes e bacias que puz à chuva para fazer medições e obtive valores bastante consistentes, que apontam para cerca de 11mm (em menos de meia-hora).

Infelizmente o Excel 2011 já não faz regressões lineares  por isso não pude completar o exercício, de onde retirei os seguintes dados:


---------- vol.(l) --- area(m2) --- prec.(mm)
balde 1 ---- 0,73 ----- 0,0649 ----- 11,25
balde 2 ---- 0,73 ----- 0,0648 ----- 11,27
car.mão ---- 4,85 ----- 0,4575 ----- 10,38
tambor ----- 1,40 ----- 0,1320 ----- 10,61
funil ------ 0,27 ----- 0,0214 ----- 12,62
alguidar --- 0,97 ----- 0,0908 ----- 10,68
bacia ------ 0,52 ----- 0,0491 ----- 10,59
bilha ------ 0,12 ----- 0,0113 ----- 10,62


O valor do funil (era o meu "pluviómetro"  está um pouco empolado em relação aos restantes, o que pode ter que ver com algum resto de tintol que ainda existisse dentro da garrafa... Eu verifiquei, mas às vezes não pinga tudo hehehe ... Bom, também pode ser que o funil não estivesse bem na horizontal, ficando favorecido relativamente ao ângulo da chuva, para a próxima verifico com o nível!


----------



## Agreste (20 Mai 2012 às 09:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Isso foi a noite passada ...  Esta noite já não se podem queixar, pois sucessivas linhas de instabilidade têm cruzado o Algarve de oeste a este, regando aqui e acolá de forma democrática  O Baixo Alentejo também já não se pode queixar; a chuva tem estado a ser bem distribuída por todos



Realmente houve 2 momentos em que precipitou no sotavento mas nada de significativo (0,6 mm).


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mai 2012 às 11:15)

Aqui em Loulé tem chovido qualquer coisa mas muito pouco. Esta manhã já caíram uns 3 aguaceiros moderados que foram pausados por boas e longas abertas. Por agora sigo com uma dessas abertas com um sol radioso a fazer-se sentir. É de destacar também a total ausência de vento que dá uma sensação térmica muito agradável.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mai 2012 às 11:44)

Agora sim chove bem! Aguaceiro forte!


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mai 2012 às 12:41)

Está a passar uma boa célula agora no barlavento que deve estar a descarregar bem. Aqui deve passar ao lado e parece que se encerra esta fase de aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Para a tarde dever ser tudo mais calmo com aguaceiros fracos e já bastante sol.
A célula que passou aqui por volta das 11h e tal que ainda deixou um aguaceiro forte parece que se intensificou bastante no seu percurso para o sotavento.
Agora no mar, aparece no radar pontos a laranja, na zona a sul de Tavira/Vila Real S. António. Não sei se ainda deixou algum acumulado interessante nestas regiões...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2012 às 12:56)

Boas, por aqui, vai caindo umas pinguitas, sigo com apenas 14.3ºC e vento não tem faltado. A mínima foi de 9.5ºC e sigo com 3 mm acumulados.

Começámos a semana no forno acabamos a semana no frigorífico.


----------



## amando96 (20 Mai 2012 às 13:08)

1.7mm durante a noite, esta última chuvada subiu para 5.5mm.

Mínima de 9.2ºC, máxima e actual de 15.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2012 às 13:57)

Por agora apenas 2 aguaceiros, e o dia parece não prometer muito mais aqui para estas bandas. 10,7ºC 89% HR com 1,8mm acumulados e rajada máxima de 45,4 km/h de NW.

Mínima de 7,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2012 às 14:36)

adiabático disse:


> Ontem, 19-5 pelas 19h, chuva forte em Nisa com algum granizo e trovoada (dois trovões, bem próximos).
> 
> Improvisei um pluviómetro  com um funil e uma garrafa.
> 
> ...





Excelente exercício Adiabático!
Ora aqui está o amor pela meteorologia bem presente..


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2012 às 15:49)

Chove a potes, 5,4mm batidos a vento. 32,4 mm/h.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2012 às 16:32)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o dia tem sido de aguaceiros frequentes mas fracos. O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *2,2mm*. De realçar o vento, que tem estado moderado a forte de W, com rajadas que já chegaram aos *62,8km/h*. 

Quanto a temperaturas, a máxima não subiu dos *19,4ºC*, enquanto que a mínima foi de *10,5ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2012 às 17:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chove a potes, 5,4mm batidos a vento. 32,4 mm/h.



Desloca-se para sueste e está já próximo de Estremoz ... Céu literalmente negro !!!

EDIT (18h35): Passou entre Estremoz e Elvas. Neste momento novas celulas procedem de noroeste e ouvem-se trovões. Aguaceiros concentrados em alguns locais.


----------



## amando96 (20 Mai 2012 às 21:10)

Máxima de 17.7ºC, e agora 12.8ºC  outra noite fresca, até não me queixo 

Acumulado: 6mm


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2012 às 22:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,9 ºC (11h50)
Temperatura mínima = 9,9 ºC (07h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Tarde de aguaceiros  e trovoadas dispersas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Agreste (21 Mai 2012 às 11:58)

Praias do sul...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2012 às 22:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,6 ºC (15h08)
Temperatura mínima = 8,0 ºC (05h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*E em quatro dias e meio passamos de 34,3 ºC para 8,0 ºC ... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Mai 2012 às 17:48)

V.R.S.A.

Max do dia 24.3ºC até agora!

Sem nuvens e vento variavel...em geral fraco!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2012 às 23:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,9 ºC (17h07)
Temperatura mínima = 10,7 ºC (06h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Acentuada subida de temperatura relativamente a ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2012 às 14:47)

Boa tarde,

Por cá voltaram os dias de Verão. Hoje a temperatura já subiu aos *30,1ºC* no Sitio das Fontes e, neste momento, está nos 28,6ºC com vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2012 às 18:30)

A temperatura aumenta drasticamente também por cá, com 30,3ºC actuais e máxima de 30,6ºC. Mínima de 14,1ºC. Amplitude de 16,5ºC!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2012 às 23:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,9 ºC (16h43)
Temperatura mínima = 14,0 ºC (04h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2012 às 23:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,7 ºC (15h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2012 às 18:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,0 ºC (16h09)
Temperatura mínima = 16,5 ºC (06h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*O dia foi fresco, com neblina ao início da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2012 às 21:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Máxima: 26.9ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC
atual: 18.8ºC


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2012 às 00:21)

Boas
Pela Lagoa de St André o dia foi ventoso, a minima da madrugada passada atingiu os 13.6ºC e a maxima pela tarde foi de 22.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2012 às 21:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,7 ºC (14h21)

ONTEM: Temperatura mínima de 10,5 ºC (06h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2012 às 22:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde.

Máxima: 28.9ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC
actual: 23.3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2012 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 29.3ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC
actual: 24.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2012 às 22:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,9 ºC (15h48)
Temperatura mínima = 12,3 ºC (07h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (29 Mai 2012 às 15:39)

Olá amigos:

En Huelva hoje, 29 de Maio maxima de 32ºc,
este mes de maio tinemos novo record o dia
14, con 38,4ºc en la cidade de Huelva.

*www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com*

Ate pronto amigos.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mai 2012 às 17:12)

Boa tarde,

Dados de Hoje:
*30,7ºC* (ainda poderá subir acima desse valor,  tendo em conta a temp actual) / *10,4ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2012 às 23:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,8 ºC (16h07)
Temperatura mínima = 12,4 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Pronto; o vento quando roda para norte é sempre assim ...  refresca no Alentejo e aquece no Algarve !!!*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2012 às 22:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
actual: 22.4ºC

A ver se amanhã tenho direito a alguma trovoadazita como prenda de anos atrasada.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2012 às 22:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,3 ºC (16h50)
Temperatura mínima = 14,4 ºC (06h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou marcado por uma acentuada subida da temperatura do ar *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mai 2012 às 23:06)

Boas,

Por cá a máxima subiu aos *33,7ºC* e a mínima ficou-se nos *17,7ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com uns agradáveis 24,4ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mai 2012 às 10:44)

Bons dias!!

Parece que vem lá festa...

Tempo abafadissimo, tipico de levante.

Vento de SE em geral fraco.


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2012 às 10:51)

Vem Algarvio, e desta vez será para todos

A sul do Algarve já temos varias células, com topos de 10-12km e -60/-70ºC, já é convecção bastante profunda!


----------



## Agreste (31 Mai 2012 às 11:01)

Já teve melhor cara... parece-me tudo muito desordenado...







Aqui em Faro estamos no meio do nada...


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2012 às 11:09)

Agreste disse:


> Já teve melhor cara... parece-me tudo muito desordenado...



As células estão a sul, isso é só palha...maior parte até deve ser do outflow das ditas células


----------



## Agreste (31 Mai 2012 às 11:15)

Pelas 8 da manhã parecia mais ameaçador do lado da ria...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mai 2012 às 11:20)

Avisto no lado do mar grandes mammatus, parecem almofadas gigantes!!

Estão muito longe ainda para serem fotografadas.

Já o ceu apresenta-se como a foto do visinho Agreste.

Estas nuvens como disse o Stormy, são palha, compostas por nuvens medias-altas remanescentes dos topos dos cumulonimbos.

Venham a festa!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2012 às 11:40)

O céu não se dislumbra nada só as nuvens altas. Possas, dei agora um salto pensava que era um trovão afinal um avião.  Aqui, sinceramente não vejo grande coisa, só se nascer alguma aqui em cima.


----------



## Agreste (31 Mai 2012 às 13:43)

Não vai acontecer nada... a trovoada está perdida no meio do mar e não vai passar dali... O sol não deve tardar.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mai 2012 às 14:17)

Boas,

Pois, por aqui, ainda que estejam muito fotogénicas as nuvens, apenas vão chegando os restos (ou como já foi chamado atrás, a palha).






Sigo com 27,4ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## supercell (31 Mai 2012 às 14:29)

Espectaculares as fotos!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mai 2012 às 14:36)

Boas,

Aqui o estado do tempo continua sem alterações significativas.

Esta muralha de ar seco não deixa nenhuma actividade entrar aqui na zona  

A ver o que se passa mais á tardinha!! Se não for mais á tarde, já tivesmos a nossa dose. depois só centro e norte do pais!!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2012 às 14:42)

Abundância de nuvens altas... Tantas que até faz ruído no radar. Convecção assim não dá. 33,7ºC e 25% HR com vento de sul. Mínima de 19,5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2012 às 15:57)

O radar mostra um ponto com precipitação forte a sudoeste de Sagres.

Imagem da webcam do Martinhal.


----------



## supercell (31 Mai 2012 às 17:22)

Como está o tempo aí? Alguma trovoada??


----------



## Agreste (31 Mai 2012 às 17:35)

Do lado do Sotavento descobriu o sol... 

Em Aljezur choveu um pouco, nada de muito significativo.


----------



## amando96 (31 Mai 2012 às 18:13)

Aqui caíram umas pingas a conta gotas durante 30 minutos, nem o chão ficou molhado.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mai 2012 às 19:09)

Sigo com muito calor ainda, com *32,1ºC * neste momento.
O vento está fraco de ENE e o céu já está pouco nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2012 às 20:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e abafado.

Máxima: 32.1ºC
mínima: 21.5ºC
actual: 27.1ºC


----------



## pax_julia (31 Mai 2012 às 20:21)

Beja. Dia quente e abafado. Muita nuvem alta. HR baixa.

Maxima: 35,3 graus
Minima: 17,5 graus
Atual: 31,7 graus


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2012 às 20:21)

Tal como era esperado, hoje não havia condições para grande instabilidade 







Tel-Aviv University Weather Research Center

Hoje o dia foi muito quente e abafado, mas sem desenvolvimento convectivo.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2012 às 23:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,7 ºC (15h55)
Temperatura mínima = 18,3 ºC (04h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Períodos de céu totalmente encoberto, especialmente durante a tarde, mas sem desenvolvimento convectivo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------

